# Rohloff and chain wear / replacement



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Just curious about what others think about chain wear and replacement.

I usually change my chain at 0.75 wear with the Rohloff chain tool wear guide. I've been replacing with either 8 or 9 speed chains in general.

I know that you can run beyond the 0.75 limit, but I like to minimize the wear on any drive-chain.

Always difficult to put miles to this , as everyones terrain and riding style will be different.

Any thoughts?
Still hankering after a Rohloff chain though - wonder if its worth the high purchase price?


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I try to replace the chain at or before .75%. If I let it go any more, the cog is worn enough to make a lot of noise. Same as a single speed.

I use a pretty cheap KMC 410 chain. The cogs (at least the ones I bought years ago) are designed for 8-speed chains. The higher end chains are designed to derail easily, the older 5~6 speed chains don't have the fancy features that facilitate the chain to climb or derail. They are also a lot cheaper, and if you ride in messy condition, the expensive chains don't last significantly longer.

The best chain is a track chain (Isuzmi or Miche), but I have trouble getting them in 3/32" around here. 

Chains can last a year under clean conditions, or a month under really messy conditions.

I have not used a Rohloff chain yet, they are primarily a derailleur chain (designed to derail) with a curve/triangle pin that is designed to reduce wear and allow lateral flex to enhance derailing. Thus maybe not the best chain for SS/IGHs considering the cost.


----------



## julk (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are running a single speed or hub gear without a chain tensioner then you can ignore the chain stretch measurement and wear the chain out. You should get many happy miles of cycling from any chain, but many thousands more from a rohloff or other quality chain.
The chain will work well while quite slack, just so long as it cannot jump off on bumps.

You may also be able to reverse the chainring and rear sprocket to double their lives as well!

It is one of the economies of running a single speed or hub gear.

If you are running a derailleur, then it is probably cheaper to renew a derailleur chain sooner rather than later by which time the whole drivetrain has worn.


----------



## nicolap99 (Mar 21, 2006)

Rohloff is on a full suss Nicolai Helius CC bike. Running with a chain tensioner.

Might change to cheaper 8 speed chains in the future though.


----------

